
Cnewmark: Facebook email: spam killer? - jedwhite
http://www.cnewmark.com/2010/11/facebook-email-spam-killer.html
======
jedwhite
People have been talking for years about the answer to spam being verified
emails. Cnewmark is right that Facebook has everything needed to do it - and
what's more to do it in a simple and practical way.

